# How to avoid racist



## Kira yoshi (Feb 16, 2020)

I wanna take a trip to Australia but what if I be racist I am so afraid


----------



## Luci (Apr 21, 2019)

Do you mean that the Australians will be nasty to you? I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## gratefulfrank (Nov 25, 2017)

I doubt that, though I think you won't be able to go now because of the virus. Wait it out, and push through with the trip.


----------



## NikitaBuzhor (Jun 2, 2020)

In every country you can meet racists, there is no place to hide. Just stay strong and don`t pay attention for those people  And stay home also xd


----------



## Charlotte1999 (Jun 4, 2020)

Treat others how you wish to be treated. Simple


----------



## Veefa (Oct 11, 2020)

You get what you give


----------

